# what do i do?



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

the old man who runs cattle on our property is having a beaver problem on his crawfish pond down the road. i went to take a look today and the beaver are daming up the overflow gates and they have clear trails from the canal they're coming from. they're gonna be easy. the old man also gave me permission to trap anything else there. he's seen otter and mink and it's obvious they're their. there's a run into the pond about every five yards and this pond is a 60 acre square. i don't have near enough traps to cover each run. what would yall suggest? is there a way to narrow it down and pick the best runs?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

not sure about the otter but for the mink set a few of the runs that looked heavily used but if it was me trapping it i wouldnt focus on the runs i would try and find places to put a few pocket sets in and maybe a blind set or two. mink are very curious and will go check out any hole they see in the bank. also remember mink are one of the hardest animals (in my area anyways) to keep in a trap so if at all possible drown them or use conibears or snares. good luck!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

never water trapped before but i would suggest putting something like flour or sawdust or something and then come back a day later and see what ones are used.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

A trick that I have used it to block up all the beaver runs you can. Then come back in a week and see which ones have been opened back up. These are the obvious actives and will help you narrow them down. You can also make castor mound sets and blinds using foot holds. If you can find a feed cache those con also be deadly spots. If you have any more questions let me know.


----------



## Ill Trapper (Oct 23, 2004)

what wyogoose said. Great info and works for me.


----------



## fishdaddy (Dec 9, 2007)

get you some castor and make castor mound sets


----------

